# New to me sled issue



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Just picked up a polaris indy trail touring 2 up. 600 triple with less than 1300 miles. It's a 98. The rear brake light doesn't work when brake is pulled, also only center headlight is on. headlight switch is illuminated but I have no high/low beam when I toggle between them. Is this connected or 2 separate issues. I have no owners manual.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Did ya check/replace the bulbs? Dosent sound like connected


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Not yet. Pulled bulbs. Look good.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Wire harness under seat to tail lamp may be unplugged


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

That was it. Just weird to me for a low milage sled. But I guess. Headlights had a pinout not pushed in all the way.


----------

